

Real world OCaml external draft has just been released - chollida1

The Real World OCaml book has released a Draft for External review.&#60;p&#62;The PDF can be found at: http://www.realworldocaml.org/alpha5/rwo-snapshot.pdf
======
chollida1
I have absolutely no relation to this book but I'm pretty excited about its
release.

Specifically the chapters on the FFI, Memory Layout and Garbage collector seem
pretty cool.

It's not often you get a text that goes into that kind of detail but if OCaml
is to be a more prominent language then adding more libraries via the FFI is
probably something that has to happen.

------
shoo
alpha 5 is not yet open to the general public, access appears to be
whitelisted

